
When good interfaces go crufty (2002) - rwmj
https://web.archive.org/web/20030210081431/http://mpt.phrasewise.com/stories/storyReader$374
======
cyberferret
I didn't realise that was why the Mac has a 'Quit' option on almost all apps.
Coming from decades of Windows use, I was flummoxed as to why closing an app
window via the header button didn't automatically 'Quit' it like it does on
Windows, but rather left the menu bar hanging around. I had no idea it was
cruft left over from the single tasking days of the OS.

~~~
simula67
Windows' treatment of Window management is the right approach IMO. A window is
the proper abstraction for an activity, not an app. In MacOS the dock mushes
all activity on the app on all spaces into one app icon, and then you have to
hunt to figure out which window contains the activity that you are working on.
I have abandoned using multiple windows for multiple activities on MacOS
because it is too much work. I suspect most people use tree style tabs etc as
band-aid for MacOS's terrible window management. Joel Spolsky talked about
some of this here : [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/04/11/figuring-out-
what-...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/04/11/figuring-out-what-they-
expected/). They seems to have fixed this issue without fixing the underlying
issue, probably because MacOS users are probably now used to the other model.
This is why I love Windows with multiple desktops or Xfce over MacOS

